# 6 Months with Ear Supports



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

I recently put ear supports on my young GSD. He is 6 months & 10 days to be exact. His ears are soft, but the base seems strong. We are hoping they will stiffen up, but would like to get some tips to ensure they will go up!

He sleeps in an XPEN now to prevent the ears from touching the tops of the crate.
He is only crated maybe 3 hours out of the day (if any), when we are out.
We give him 4+ chicken feet everyday.

Any tips on what he can chew on that is healthy for him? We give bully sticks, but don't want to give too many. Also, yak sticks.

Photos below are before/after


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Ears look good, not sure what you are asking.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

I don't know but it seems a little early to put supports in the ears. My first dog's ears didn't fully stand up on their own until almost 9 months old. Btw, gorgeous face on that pup and gorgeous dog!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not wait a day past six months if you want those ears up. Cartilage hardens right after when teething is done. Some dogs do have their ears come up later with or without taping but it is the exception and not the rule. If you really want the look of him with his ears up, don't leave things to chance. This is a critical time period.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> I would not wait a day past six months if you want those ears up. Cartilage hardens right after when teething is done. Some dogs do have their ears come up later with or without taping but it is the exception and not the rule. If you really want the look of him with his ears up, don't leave things to chance. This is a critical time period.



Thank you for this info! This is exactly what I was thinking, to get some supports in before the cartilage hardens. I was mainly asking if there's anything else I can do whether it be feeding something specific or chews that help promote the ears to stiffen. 

Anything will help and I just want to make sure they go up and stay up!


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

r3tro23 said:


> Thank you for this info! This is exactly what I was thinking, to get some supports in before the cartilage hardens. I was mainly asking if there's anything else I can do whether it be feeding something specific or chews that help promote the ears to stiffen.
> 
> Anything will help and I just want to make sure they go up and stay up!


If you tape them, try to leave them in as long as possible. It is tempting to "take a look" but better to leave them alone. Just keep an eye out for infection.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> If you tape them, try to leave them in as long as possible. It is tempting to "take a look" but better to leave them alone. Just keep an eye out for infection.


Okay sounds good, I hear they last 2 - 3 weeks. We don't plan on looking at all, our goal is to get over a month with them


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

r3tro23 said:


> Okay sounds good, I hear they last 2 - 3 weeks. We don't plan on looking at all, our goal is to get over a month with them


I would redo them in at least two weeks to make sure there is no infection.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Duck feet, trachea, gullet. Also, necks, turkey, duck or chicken. I like duck the best.
You can get most of those things here :
https://www.mypetcarnivore.com/shop/beef-parts-products/ground-beef-trachea-gullet/


----------



## wolfmonte (Aug 28, 2019)

My puppy's ears were up earlier so not sure if anything helped.

I noticed that canned green beef tripe from petco made his ears stand right after I started feeding him twice a day. It has gelatin.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thank you for everyone's help!

Is there a limit on the amount of bully sticks? I know they contain a lot of protein.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes, there is. They are dehydrated bull penis. Too much can cause diarrhea.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2019)

Our pup just turned 7 months old and his ears are still not all the way up. The tips are still hanging and it has not changed for a few months now. Will let it run its course though.


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Our pup just turned 7 months old and his ears are still not all the way up. The tips are still hanging and it has not changed for a few months now. Will let it run its course though.



Add some supports, this is the time to add them to help them stand all the way up


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

Update on my pups ears after 1 week with Ear Supports! His one ear is strong (ear support actually fell out), but the ends of the other is floppy. I am happy with the results as most the ear is strong, and I'll reapply for the tips to strengthen.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Glad you tackled it now while success rates with taping are quite a bit higher. 

He is a very handsome boy,!


----------



## r3tro23 (Dec 30, 2017)

MineAreWorkingline said:


> Glad you tackled it now while success rates with taping are quite a bit higher.
> 
> He is a very handsome boy,!


Thank you, it was difficult at first, gluing the supports in, but we got the hang of it now. I think a second round of the supports will be just what he needs to have them stand upright nicely and not pointed outwards!


----------

